# Regular Season Game 75 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Golden State Warriors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(47-27)/(35-39)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, April 4, 7:30 p.m.*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Davis / Richardson / Jackson / Harrington / Biedrins*



*PREVIEW

Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy has been preaching for almost a month that his team needs to develop a stronger finishing mentality.

He's hoping a recent turn of events will finally get his message to sink in.

Nearly 48 hours after allowing the Utah Jazz to rally past them in a pivotal game for home-court advantage, the Rockets expressed their desire to close out games better and learn from their recent run of late-game miscues heading into Wednesday's home date against the Golden State Warriors.

The Rockets have surrendered a trio of fourth-quarter leads in the past three games, sweating out a pair of wins in Los Angeles and dropping a game to the Jazz.

With the playoffs right around the corner, the Rockets are well aware that they need to do a better job of putting games away.

"We play great for three quarters," Rockets star Tracy McGrady said. "(But) I think when we have a lead, we let our guard down. We need to strengthen our mentality and keep burying opponents. That's the only part I don't like about our team right now."

The Rockets have allowed a handful of teams back into games over the course of the season, but the trend is a little bit more unsettling for the team now with that the playoffs so close.

The Rockets couldn't close out the Jazz in the fourth quarter Sunday in a setback that could end up costing them home-court advantage in the opening round of the playoffs. With the setback, the Rockets slipped two games behind Utah in the loss column with only eight games remaining on their schedule.

They appeared to seize control in Sunday's game after building a seven-point lead with about 4 1/2 minutes remaining. Instead, the Jazz rallied. Utah suddenly had little trouble breaking down Houston's defense for four layups and forced the Rockets to miss seven of their final 10 shots. Utah finished off the comeback with a game-deciding 16-6 run.

Van Gundy said his team actually started allowing the game to slip from its grasp well before the fourth quarter.

"We are a good team that is finishing poorly right now," Van Gundy said. "But while most would say that game was lost up seven in the last four minutes, I would say it was lost over the last 16 minutes. Once we got up nine (in the third quarter), very poor defense. We didn't guard anybody or anything."

That's not to say the Rockets did everything in wrong in the closing minutes of their past three games.

The Rockets responded down the stretch against the Clippers on March 28 after blowing a nine-point lead heading into the fourth quarter. Despite slipping behind 87-85 with 1:05 left, Shane Battier hit a clutch three- pointer after McGrady forced the defense to collapse in the paint. Houston held on after making four free throws in the final four seconds.

They then showed some good mental toughness in Friday's overtime win against Los Angeles Lakers. Kobe Bryant rallied the Lakers from a 12-point deficit in the fourth quarter with one of his scoring barrages to force overtime, but the Rockets regrouped in the extra session to get the road win. Juwan Howard came up with a big offensive rebound and made a pass to Yao Ming under the basket that gave Houston the lead for good.

Still, the Rockets would prefer to make the fourth quarter a bit more relaxing after gaining control of a game.

"We've struggled lately finishing games," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "We know that. We've had leads where all we had to do was tighten up the D and execute on offense to put the game away. We gave away two leads in L.A. and it came back to haunt us against Utah. We have to sustain the lead and finish games. We have to really concentrate and execute on both ends of the floor."

Van Gundy couldn't agree more.

The coach believes his team is capable of making a deep postseason run, but only if it solves the mental lapses that have shown up in the late stages of games.

"Right now, we're not good enough," Van Gundy said. "We're not far behind from being good enough (to go deep in the playoffs). If you understand that you're not good enough right now, but you could be, you'll use the next 2 1/2 weeks to focus on improvement. Our greatest improvement needs to be playing every possession."

Notable: The Rockets expect to have Luther Head back against the Warriors. The team's leading three-point shooter missed the past two games with a bruised right shoulder, but he practiced Tuesday. ... Rockets center Dikembe Mutombo, 40, is no longer the NBA's oldest player. That honor now belongs to Kevin Willis, the 44-year old power forward who is making a comeback with the Dallas Mavericks. "He's no longer the grandfather of the NBA," Rockets star Tracy McGrady said of Mutombo.*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Defense, Defense, Defense. The Warriors are hot and should not be taken lightly.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I said that we are going to win, but I'm starting to have my doubts. I hope the Rockets can prove me wrong.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This will be a win hopefully  I will mis the game though...............

Oh well. B.diddy is a great PG and we seem to strugge against good PGs so this will be extra interesting.

(Note we down 3-0 vs Paul, 3-0 vs Nash & 2-1 vs Deron)


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

A violent team the Warriors is !!!hoho!I really hated the guy Stephen Jackson!

Don't forget the shot by Baron Davis in the last game!Our guys should pay more attention !


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Defense, Defense, Defense. The Warriors are hot and should not be taken lightly.
```
We have had a few days to rest so YM is correct. We will lock them up on D and hopefully Yao can continue his POW run. If we keep them under 100 we should be gold.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

> Head expects to play
> 
> Rockets guard Luther Head said he expects to play today after missing two games with a sore right shoulder.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4686405.html


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

should yao come off the BENCH. there are reports from the warriors camp that they are going to start al harrington at center and start monta ellis at shooting guard. The warriors did the same thing against phoenix and stoudemire had trouble with harrington with him hitting threes and no shot blocking when davis and ellis were driving to the basket. oh, and also warriors won that game easily. it all depends on roxs defense, we all know we cant hang with GS offensively. hope jvg listens


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

shawnmaloser said:


> should yao come off the BENCH. there are reports from the warriors camp that they are going to start al harrington at center and start monta ellis at shooting guard. The warriors did the same thing against phoenix and stoudemire had trouble with harrington with him hitting threes and no shot blocking when davis and ellis were driving to the basket. oh, and also warriors won that game easily. it all depends on roxs defense, we all know we cant hang with GS offensively. hope jvg listens


I think that would be a foolish way to go. The key will be covering for Yao on the interior if he should go out to guard the 3. Chuck and Batt better take about 15 charges between the two of them on drives to the basket 

I wouldn't be shocked if they do shake up their starting line up... but I doubt JVG will be surprised by anything they do.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

HayesFan said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4686405.html


Head should take another day off. JVG should try out Wells. He needs to play some games to get ready for the post season.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

If we ever see Bonzi in a Rockets uniform again, I would be shocked.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

All I want to see is TMAC to get some rythem. Yao with 15+ rebounds. Also try create a second PG whether Lucas or McGrady playing minutes at PG(not Head).

And all this I want to learn from the boxscore.................

Go Rockets


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Good Luck today:biggrin: 

as a Warrior fan i am very afraid of yao ming...Warriors have no1 on their roster who can consintantly gaurd him. Hopefully ma boy Biedrins does a good job on him.

once again...good luck:yay: should be a good game


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Game on! Bets on!


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Rocket' s Key of the match,I think !
1 good denfence 
2 M & M 's great performance
3 restrain Baron Davis through the match .


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

waiting for kisstherim.....is there a link for the game?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm watching the game on SopCast. It's 20-19 Rockets. Alston and Head scored 3's to get us the lead.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Davis scored the last three of the first period. It's now 26-24 Warriors.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Tmac is still 0 pts !
Yao +Tmac =2 PTS ~~~

bad sign!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Somehow Alston 3-3 beyond the arc. Head is not doing to bad. Eventually I want to see T-Mac and Yao get 20+ points.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This is going to be a high scoring game.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

i have not seen such an unorganized houston game this season


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

...omg is that billy? they even put billy in already.....wow


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao and T-Mac are having a bad night. I guess we will have to rely on the other teammates.


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

what happened to rockets? V-span is on! and where is Tmac?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

uhh... wtf? yao with 2 shots.
and where is tmac?

at least head is picking up tmacs slack on my fantasy team


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> uhh... wtf? yao with 2 shots.
> and where is tmac?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

57-52 Warriors. So where's the Rocket D? What is wrong with Yao and T-Mac?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

V-Span and Lucas had their playing time. I'm waiting for Novak, Jake, and Wells to get their chance.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Krimzon said:


> V-Span and Lucas had their playing time. I'm waiting for Novak, Jake, and Wells to get their chance.


i could see jvg giving everyone else minutes just in spite of wells


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

whoa jvg actually listened to me( partly, of course). Yao did start but Head, Lucas, Snyder, Hayes and Howard started the 2nd quarter. is mcgrady injured again or is gundy not playing him(resting him for playoffs?). what the deal there. if the warriors did not miss so many oopen shots we would be down by 20, can't believe we just down by 5 at halftime and did i just see a V-SPAN sighting in the 2ND QUARTER.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

shawnmaloser said:


> whoa jvg actually listened to me( partly, of course). Yao did start but Head, Lucas, Snyder, Hayes and Howard started the 2nd quarter. is mcgrady injured again or is gundy not playing him(resting him for playoffs?). what the deal there. if the warriors did not miss so many oopen shots we would be down by 20, can't believe we just down by 5 at halftime and did i just see a V-SPAN sighting in the 2ND QUARTER.


he isnt just holding him out for rest. i guarantee that. something is wrong with tmac.


----------



## lunarsmile (Mar 18, 2005)

is mcgrady injured again? oh NO!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Typical...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Umm, why has Yao only taken 3 shots?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

lunarsmile said:


> is mcgrady injured again? oh NO!


whoa now


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah what is up with Tmac... Only 6 mins this game. He has got to be out for some reason.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The official word coming from the Rockets is that McGrady has a stiff lower back and will not be back tonight for precautionary reasons.


Link

****


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well better safe than sorry... but yah we can prob. kiss this game goodbye


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow. We could still win this, but Yao needs to get the ball and shoot. He only has 9 points! Why can't we bring Wells in the game? If we're bringing bench players in, lets have Novak on the court.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

JRich has been on fire lately

21 TOs, Gumby's gonna have everyone's head after this game


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LUTHA!!!!!!!

Does anyone else notice that when T-Mac goes down, part of T-Mac's essence channels to Luther? 27pts in 23mins for Luther, take that haters!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Luther Head is having a great game. I hope he can get us the win.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

just got in.....16-3 RUN!?!??!


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

LOOK AT THE PT% OF head!!!!!!!!!

it's unbelievable.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

P.A.T. (Steven Jackson) 3 hurt the comeback


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ah I'm ready to say its over... credit to GS for their execution on offense. Sucks to lose, but Luther's hot shooting made things a lil' better


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This game is over. T-Mac is injured. Yao was just having a horrible night. At least Head was having a great game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Stat of the night: 23 Houston turnovers. Unacceptable, that alone is enough to lose any game.

2 losses in a role, sucks... but we'll still be ok


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

How did Yao get only 9 points in 30 minutes? That seems unpossible!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ecrvtbuyujnmio0k089y,-0,ui0[9jhnm9u8ghouhnikl;/


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm surprise that we did not lose by 20. Yao had the worst night ever. I can't stress that enough. Well I do want to see the Warriors get into the post season, so I'm not that upset with this lost.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao did not have a bad night. This type of defense simply takes him out of the game. Fortunately for us, there are only a handful of teams in the league that can even attempt this style of defense. However, I was surprised that Jeff Van Gundy didn't try to bring Novak in for Chuck Hayes. With Hayes in the game, he will be near the paint area on the opposite side of Yao. This means that his man will be free to help out on Yao off the ball. What might have been a more effective offensive setup is to have four shooters on the perimeter with Yao as the only inside presence. With this spreading, the opposing guards can't come help out on the fronting as quickly because they have to keep track of the long range shooting. The trade-off to this strategy is obviously going to be rebounding, offensive and defensive. If Yao can step up on the boards, it may be an effective counter to this pathetic small ball that has enamored the NBA. I'm a bit of a purist in that I enjoy the classic style of basketball where you have half court offensive sets with real post players and hardcore defense (not this no-handcheck rule). If I wanted to watch an up-and-down game with 5 guards, I can go to my local YMCA.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

rgtejyeggxrgesethyrhjyth56uy65545hfxcd is right...........

And to think the Jazz lost too t Portland we could have been within .5 games again.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How does Yao only get 4 shots while Battier who shoots (<.250) & Alston get 17 shots.

Damn wish I had watched this to get the answer.

Ps 3 players with 5+TOs???????????????????????
Chuck needs to learn to shoot then when Yao is double teamed continously then we Hayes can find some space.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

T-mac's startin to piss me off. He didnt score and left the game with a back injury.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

hroz said:


> How does Yao only get 4 shots while Battier who shoots (<.250) & Alston get 17 shots.


That's exactly what i'm wondering too, did the Warriors really play that good defense?? 4 freakin shots!! I need to get drunk or something to forget this game.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Because T-Mac is the one that usually passes into the paint to get Yao active on the score board.Also Golden State runs an offense similair to Phoenix(Fast-Paced)

But Harrington shot like crap 4-17


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well it looks like game 1 is going to be in Utah...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hroz said:


> How does Yao only get 4 shots while Battier who shoots (<.250) & Alston get 17 shots.


he was fronted and double(triple)-teamed


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

hroz said:


> How does Yao only get 4 shots while Battier who shoots (<.250) & Alston get 17 shots.
> 
> Damn wish I had watched this to get the answer.
> 
> ...


I swear, people only read the last post of any thread.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> I swear, people only read the last post of any thread.


:raised_ey :whistling:


----------

